

What real-world events would it be useful to receive notifications about? - davekiss


======
SamReidHughes
Tsunamis, nuclear explosions, epidemics, certain keywords received on the
police scanner, public transit delays or cancellations, good deals on Ebay for
HP 41CX calculators.

------
padwiki
I would like to know about things that the powers that be specifically don't
want me to know about. Laws that are being slipped through under the cover of
night. Any changes to civil or human rights issues. Funding connections to
politicians. Abuses of power.

Basically, a transparency module. And yes, I know this is what newspapers used
to do, and some blogs attempt to. The signal to noise just isn't great and
delivery is not very directed.

------
markhall
Interesting question. Are there certain constraints or parameters to your
question? If not, here are some things that comes to my mind:

1\. Sudden (unexpected) weather changes 2\. Location-relevant deals/coupons
(relevant to my interests) 3\. Any breaking news (in a similar manner to how
things tend to break on Twitter b4 mainstream news broadcasts it) 4\. If
friends/family are within a local proximity

~~~
davekiss
No real parameters. Cell phones can be programmed to do tasks based on its
sensors (eg. turn on vibrate when face down, go silent when past 10pm) I'm
just interested in hearing what kind of tasks or notifications (email, sms
etc) would be useful to receive from non-digital devices.

~~~
markhall
I'll continue to think about it. I have been using <http://ifttt.com> for
notifications throughout my social apps. I have become obsessed with it
because its ease-of-use and quick setup.

------
huhtenberg
From what's not readily available -- earthquakes in the area, tsunamis,
power/phone/cable outages and fire alarms at specific locations (think - a
street block), Amber alerts, public service announcements.

------
davekiss
What about working in things that can be sensed? Motion, sound, temperature,
force etc.

------
dgtized
Pending subway/bus/train departures when near a station.

~~~
jsmartonly
good one -- I need this too.

------
adrianwaj
reply to one's HN comments

~~~
egor83
you can track replies to yours at

<http://hnnotify.com/>

